# "Auto Client-Request" oder Server-Push oder Ajax –



## Mr_Burns (3. Okt 2007)

Hallo Wissende,

sorry, das ich hier mal dumm fragen muss, aber ich finde keinen Ansatz (und bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es überhaupt geht).

Ich möchte folgendes mit Java Möglichkeiten realisieren:

Ich möchte „automatisch“ (ohne Zutun einer Benutzeraktion) einen Request aus dem Browser an den Server (Tomcat, oder auch anderer Server) senden. Dieser Request löst eine Funktion aus.
Ist das Ergebnis positiv soll eine neue (andere) Seite geladen werden, ist es negativ soll die Seite stehen bleiben (nicht neu geladen werden).

Wie löse ich aber den Request bzw. ein Event aus welches zu einem Request führt.

Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit eines Server-Push? Ich meine dass die Funktion auf dem Webserver in einer Schleife ausgeführt wird und sollte das Ergebnis positiv sein sendet diese die neue Seite an den Browser.

Ich kenne mich, zu meiner Schande, nicht mit Ajax aus. Wäre es mit Unterstützung von Ajax möglich?

Ich bin für jeden Ansatz, Hinweis und evtl. kleine Codeschnipsel dankbar die mich auf den richtigen Weg führen. Natürlich vorausgesetzt es ist überhaupt machbar.

Grüße
Mr_Burns


----------



## Sanix (3. Okt 2007)

Durch Ajax hast du die Möglichkeit per JavaScript eine Server Anfrage durchzuführen. Fertige Scripts gibts massenweise im Internet. Deine Sachen können alle durch Javascript und Ajax ausgeführt werdne. Der Server kann nicht einfach eine neue Seite senden, der Browser muss diese anfordern (dies kannst du mittels JS umsetzen).


----------



## Mr_Burns (4. Okt 2007)

Sanix,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Dann werde ich mich mal in Ajax einlesen bzw. auf die Suche gehen ob ich ein passendes JS-Skript, etc. finde.

Mr_Burns


----------

